# Bhai Guriqbal Singh - Has He Made A Scientific Discovery?



## Randip Singh (Oct 2, 2009)

Sikhism Knowledges: Bhai Guriqbal Singh ji, combining sewa and kirtan, visiting US this week

Is this fellow firing on all cylinders?

He made a claim the other day, that was totally ridiculed by some learned people on Punjab Radio, that if you are suffering from a vitamin deficiency , the way to cure it, is to do Ardas over a bowl of daal and eat it, and it will cure you.

Anyone else here this?

Dr Gurdeep Singh on the Radio, totally rubbished his claims (rightly so).

This kind of Pakhandhi Poona by Bhai's is not only irresponsible it is dangerous.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 2, 2009)

Such insufferable FOOLS are also INVITED to MALAYSIA..by those who should know better since they undertook the task of IMPARTING GURBANI TEACHING to Children .
What sort of Role Models are they ?? With thair talk of miraclous cures..putting seriously sick persons off medicines and into Tuk jaaps ..... reciting various Tuks ONLY...or his recent chhochha "Drama" of WRITING WAHEGURU repeatedly...50,000....100,000 times etc and getting Medals for that..and now this book on 52 ways Sukhmani Sahib cures diseases !!..GRANTS WISHES....ha Ha ha...etc...am i the only one laughing ??
He and his Chelas regularly make trips abroad...if the Punjabis can stand them..why should the Diaspora Sikhs follow suit ?? are we also that stupid ? IMHO Punjab with its hundreds of thousands of DERAS, and Marrhees and Samadhs and Pir Graves etc which are being POOJAED..prayed on..by "amritdharee" sikhs no less...???? amrtidharees ?? Yes the Banna wearing types who have ZERO SIKHI inside except what such babas put in.:down::down::down::down::down::down:


----------



## harbansj24 (Oct 3, 2009)

This claim of co{censored} has to be dismissed out of hand.

Having said that, I wish to remind you that a few weeks back, we had discussed in this forum, the value of Ardas _along with medicines. _Because that puts the patient in a positive frame of mind, which in turn triggers beneficial biochemical reactions in him.

A few days back a noted cardiac surgeon visited our place of work and made a presentation on cardiac care. _*He said that genuine sants were a great help to the patient both in the pre operative and rehab stages precisely for the above reasons. He said that they were more effective than even professional counselors!*_


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 3, 2009)

harbansj24 said:


> This claim of co{censored} has to be dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Having said that, I wish to remind you that a few weeks back, we had discussed in this forum, the value of Ardas _along with medicines. _Because that puts the patient in a positive frame of mind, which in turn triggers beneficial biochemical reactions in him.
> 
> A few days back a noted cardiac surgeon visited our place of work and made a presentation on cardiac care. _*He said that genuine sants were a great help to the patient both in the pre operative and rehab stages precisely for the above reasons. He said that they were more effective than even professional counselors!*_



Ardas, Meditation etc has countless benefits. Slows heart rate, can stop anxiety etc etc. I used to use it just before I lifted heavy weights.

In this instance, however, this pakhandhi is telling people to ignore medical advice.Ardas can help medicinal advice, but to ignore medical advice and just use ardas is irresponsible.

I say good on Dr Gurdeep Singh for rubbing this "Bhai".


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 3, 2009)

Harbans Ji and Randip ji,
Gurfateh Jios.

What this New fangled Baba "sells" is snake oil...that is not how Gurbani is to be used.
Of course reading Gurbani, doingmeditation, performing daily Nitnem, sukhmani sahib, going to Gurdwara listening to kirtan, performing ardass..and keeping Guur Ji on ones mind ahs immesureable benefits...and cannot be dismissed out of hand..BUT this Guriqbal PAKHAND is not worth a second look.
Guru har rai ji MAINTAINED a Very Famous Dwa Khanna---store house of Medicinal HERBS. In Fact so famous was this dwakhanna (Pharmacy) that The Mughal Emperor also used its medicines for his son Dara Shikoh..GURU JI gave him the appropriate Medicines..and didnt just send him away by saying..Repeat this TUK..or that I WILL do an Ardass for him..and thats enough..of course Guru Ji could ahve cured the most serious disease just by saying so..in an INSTANT..BUT he didnt..that is BREAKING NATURAL LAWS !! a miracle..against Gurmatt...so WHO is Baba Guriqbal..to suggest that he can do better than Guru ji Himslef !!
That is why he was RUBBISHED so well by Gurdeep singh of radio Punjab and all his listeners who kept the phones ringing !!! Means that there are still Sikhs who use their BRAINS...


----------



## Hardip Singh (Oct 3, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Harbans Ji and Randip ji,
> Gurfateh Jios.
> 
> What this New fangled Baba "sells" is snake oil...that is not how Gurbani is to be used.
> ...


 Gyanni jee,
Than what was Guru Harkishan Sahib's miracle cure on citizens of Delhi. How we will explain it in this context.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 3, 2009)

Forgive my intrusion.

Guru Harkrishan to the best of my knowledge was using common sense. The miracle was his steadfast devotion to his seva. In the end he died from devotion. Even today -- the simple fact is that tending with love is a big part of a cure. 

Death from smallpox is from high fevers and dehydration. Not from the microbes that cause it. The healthy (for the time) feared contact. So the victims died of dehydration and neglect, not from the small pox. Same would be true to day. His devotion, and his fearlessness in the face of death (literally) is what saved them.

Guru Harkrishan ji is the person I will never be. This month is his Gurgaddi! Praise him.


----------



## harbansj24 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hardip Singh ji,

I do not know.

Well I can only guess that Guru Harkrishan sahib ji also must have used his psychological prowess (and his great credibility as a Guru) to put the patients in a positive frame of mind which in turn would have catalyzed proper treatment which I am sure he not have asked to be stopped (unlike reportedly as Bhai Gur Iqbal Singh) 

As I have said in my last post the medical community is also realising that they can work along with religious persons for a better cure. This can replace a placebo which also is known to have a better effect but the danger is that the patient may come to know about it and he may feel cheated. This can have a rebound effect on the patient.


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 3, 2009)

Hardip Singh said:


> Gyanni jee,
> Than what was Guru Harkishan Sahib's miracle cure on citizens of Delhi. How we will explain it in this context.



I think the posts above me have explained this adequately.

The greatest miracle of all was turning Jackles into Lions and teaching the Sparrow to challenge the Hawk!

Yet, we humans still want our Guru's to part the sea's? The miracle is you and I are here and our ancestors survived.

Our Guru's always accepted Gods Hukam, and never interfered with it.

Guru Harkrishan accepted it and eased peoples suffering and gave people the BELIEF, which can be worth more than a vaccine by itself.

From a historical basis, I would be cautious. There are a lot of miracles attributed to the Guru's, yet when the evidence is examined, one finds it is unreliable.

What this Pakhandhi Bhai is saying is he can interfere with God hukam. God created certain plants to be medicine. This man is saying your interfere with that hukam.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 3, 2009)

In the fear of being immersed in me-ism once again, allow me to gather some  courage and talk about myself. Some of you who may not know this, I am a V-Tach-  Heart patient. I have a device pacemaker/defibrillator installed in my chest. It  has been there since January 2003. It all happened when I was on my usual Sunday  run of 7 miles. The device has given me a shock several times as its function  when my heart beats shoot up beyond certain beats. It is the last resort.

 A month back, I was given the news that my heart has become much weaker and it is  only pumping 35% where as a normal heart pumps 55% plus. I was told that my  heart is of an 85 year old person. 

 This did not shock me nor did it phase me. 

 I had felt that something was wrong  with it months ago during my walks when I used to  get tired all of a sudden while walking for no reason and had to rest before continuing. 

When  I went to see my Cardiologist, he told me the reason was that my heart would not  work on its own so when it wanted to stop, the pacemaker kicked in when it went  to 40bpm. I felt so tired for a couple of days that I could not even go up the  stairs. That was the reason of my exhaustion. He also told me that if I had not had the device, I would be lying dead on the pavement. Then he programmed my device to  pace at 55bpm which did not help much but I was able to walk. Lastly he  programmed it at 70bpm and things are much better. 

I have to have the device  changed next month. They are going to put a 3 wire device ( now it is a single  wire) so that the electric current can come down from up whereas now, it is going  from down to upwards like an anxious salmon.

Since the device has been set on 70bpm ( The original intent was not to pace my heart  when it was installed in the 2003 but only as a shocking device only  when the heart raced up), I  have been able to walk. I power walk 7 miles daily with 5lb weight on my each  bicep, go over some steep hills and do it under 2 hours, 7 days a week,not bad  for a young man with a heart of an 85 year old.

 I wanted to give this background before I came to the real part which  encompasses Gurbani and its power.

 The moment I start walking at 3:45am every morning, by grace, a Shabad comes  to my mind and then to my mouth which I start contemplating upon during my 2 hour  solitary Galactic voyage. In between, I do my Nitnem without Jaap Sahib, which  is done later on at home and then back to the Shabad. I feel relaxed, energetic  and serene during this journey which makes me walk with my eyes half closed. These words can not express actually what  beautiful feelings I go through. It is like" Gungei de Mithaee".

 I come home, record my bp and pulse and all seems fine for a person with a  heart of an 85 year old.

 By the way, today's Shabad was " Tathi vahao nanh laghee, Parbraham Sarnaee.  Chaugiradh hamare Raamkaar, Dukh laghei nanh bhai...."- Nothing wrong can happen  when we have found the connection with Ik Ong Kaar by shedding me-ism. As Ik Ong  kaar is omnipresent, hence, we are surrounded by His grace, then my brother, there  is no pain or suffering because our Protector has given us the tools to shrug  the negative forces off.....-.

 This Shabad has a lot of personal significance for my sisters and brothers  and myself. Whenever we felt sick, fearful due to a bad dream, or any other  negative forces that engulfed us, we always went to our Mum, lovingly called Amee ji.  She used to make us lie down with her in bed and recite this Shabad again and again which made us feel better.

 So, Sadh Sangat, today's journey had a very special significance because I  spent 2 hours chatting with my late Mum.

 Tejwant Singh


----------



## harbansj24 (Oct 3, 2009)

Tejwant ji,

I hope your beautiful and openhearted example will help people to have more faith and acceptance of HUKAM (And not ask for scientific explanations all the time!)


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 4, 2009)

I continue to be amazed...by SIKHS..who continue to demand that our GURU must also Stand up on a Mountain..spread His Arms and SAY..PART..and Lo and Behold the red Sea Separates...dry land appears while the Waves stand 100s Metres HIGH on Both sides..( Those who dont understand me get hold of a Copy of the Ten Commandments Film made in the 1950's which I saw absolutley free having been Paid for by my Catholic Missionary Teachers of the La Salle Brotherhood..and see How MAJESTIC MOSES looks parting the Red SEA..it is a Magnificent scene..!!!)...otherwise the House of Nanak looks a lot more PALE and BORING if comapred to Moses, Jesus, etc who can wake the DEAD..make Wine out of Plain Water...blah blah blah blah...

Although there is absolutely ZERO EVIDENCE that Moses ever parted the Red Sea..( lrts give him the benefit of the doubt that he did..BUT then the RED SEA is NOT PARTED nay more ...END of MIRACLE...no matter how impressive it looks on the Huge Silver Screen)

BUT Guru nanak Ji RAISED the LIVING DEAD...people who had been DEAD for nearly 1000 Yeras....people who obediently OPENED their MOUTHS when a Mulsim wanted to SPIT OUT his Chewed PAAN/Tobacco Juice....who obediently handed over their VIRGIN DAUGHTERS to the next Musslamaan that took a Fancy to them...who obediently gave up all knives, horses, whatever that was demanded of them...who were the LIVING DEAD..the pigeons...sparrows...the SHEEP among LIONS. GURU NANAK TRANSFORMED these Living DEAD to Rise UP..and become the NEW SUPER LIONS...the EAGLES...the Ones who RODE on Horses instead of leading them...who slaughtered the ZAALIM..the TYRANT instead of getting slaughtered...who BLOCKED the Darrah Khaiber..with their BLOOD...who being only 40 in number fought a MILLION..who became the SAVA LAKH SE EK Larraon...who were in Chamkaur..who were in the walls of Sirhind...who were in SARAGHARREE..who were in Harmandir Sahib in June 1984.

THIS LIVING EVERLASTING MIRACLE is seemingly NOT ENOUGH..not "colourful"..they hanker after..a LAZARUS.arsiing from the dead...they wnat some water turning into wine..they want some black crows turn into SWANS...they want to see one of the Gurus disappear from the cave..and return alive after three days....they want a PANJA IN STONE..( Some one in Ladakh wants sikhs to come see a STONE that has Guru nanaks Jis BACK embedded in it..this huge stone was also rolled on to Guru nanak ji..and it fell on Guru Jis BACK...and so has His "back" embedded in it...???so IF Sikhs go to Panja Sahib..why they dont got o PITTH SAHIB ?? He asks ??)..they wnat to see a Live Cobra Snake giving shade..they want a Horse shaking its Hooves and making a ONE into a SEVEN..blah blah blah...( Akla Purakh HUKM that  a lady has no issue...she begs the Guru and he agrees to give her ONE SON..But the Gurus HORSE decides to shake and the 1 becomes 7 !! and so the lady has 7 SONS !!).

Guru Arjun Ji Sahib ran a Leper Colony ..Pingalwarras Bhagat Pooran Singh ran a Pingalwarra for many sicka nd mental cases...Guru har rai ran a Pharmacy..Guru Harkishan Ji wnet among the DELHI POOR during a Small POX EPIDEMIC...caring for the SICK who were SHUNNED...took care of hem..gave them succour..many RECOVERED...and many DIED..and Guru Ji HIMSELF CONTRACTED SMALL POX and succumbed to it. The REAL  MIRACLE is WHAT Guurs did...what Pooran Singh DID...not what "happened" !!! Actually what did happen..NOTHING...Some of the sick..died..some recovered. PERIOD. The REAL  MIRACLE is some one CARED.

People keep on referrign to the PLACEBO..as if THAT SUGAR PILL CURES...
The Placebo is NOT GIVEN OUT AS A SUGAR PILL...in full knowedge to the patient...The PLACEBO is in SECRET. Actually its part of a DRUG TRIAL..carefully carried out in an experimental environment...not simply given out ad hoc. SO NO ONE "KNOWS" how many in a TRIAL GROUP..get the OLD DRUG..the NEW DRUG..and the Placebo that looks exactly like the Drug tablet. ONLY yhe Scientists/Lab running the TEST/Experiemnt know who is getting what...and the Results are than examined.
In order for GURBANI to be used as a PLACEBO...the Patients must NOT KNOW..who is being prayed for...who is being ardass for...it must be in SECRET.
The RESULTS will be the same...some will get cured even IF "CURSED"...some will get cured if prayed over...and soem will get cured even if nobody even BOTHERED about them. There are Poor patients in Govt Hospitals that have no relatives, no dependnats..charity cases...about whom no one cares whether they die or get cured...they too get CURED in the same NUMBERS....as those in FIRST CLASS WARDS with MULTIPLE DOCTORS visiting them !!!..and many DIE in thsoe First Class Wards too..with a multitude of Doctors and surgeosn WRINGING THEIR HANDS..and GRANTHIS who did hundreds fo Akhand Paaths/ardasses in hazoor Sahib/Harmandir Sahib/Patna Sahib...and every where else as the ardass costing a few thousand RUPEES is PEANUTS for these SUPER RICH. One Cancer patient i know was having FIVE Ardasses being said at all the FIVE TAKHATS DAILY FOR A YEAR.and Continous 151 akhand paaths at Nanaksar......he still DIED..in the Same Exact way my staunch Amrtidharee student Iqbal kaur died from Cancer !!!( Iqbal was kind of PLACEBO..since she never knew that she too had Ardasses being said for her at FIVE TAKHATS by anonymous persons )..BUT the REALITY was that just like the PLACEBO ALSO FAILS TO CURE EVERYONE..Iqbal also passed away just like the Super Rich buisneesman SIkh who had so many akhand paaths ardasses said for him. For ME..the REAL MIRACLE was watching how the Amrridharee Iqbal kaur BATTLE the CANCER..always in Chardeekalla...always walking around the Ward helping others even though in great pain...giving away her Personal Fan to another old aldy while she herself was feeling so hot from the drugs being pumped into her...how she recited Waheguru waheguru instead of screaming in PAIN...and the ULTIMATE MIRACLE was she "cured" so many of so much haumaii..lobh..hnakaar..amde soe many friends..solved a few quarrels..etc etc and at the last moment she "KNEW" that her time was up...she was so well PREPARED to go.................BUT many "SIKHS" wnated the MIRACLE of seeing her RUN OUT of the TERMINAL CANCER WARD..all cured so that they could shout..waheguru..MIRACLE..i told you so..paath kariah see..dekho..and the DVD of Bhardwaaj who was "cured" of cancer in harmandir sahib..( BUT WHO DIED LATER )..was distributed...BUT HUKM was NOT that way...but who cares about HUKM anyway..its all BORING ?? The "Pakhandi baba" that was waving his Holy hands all over Iqbal..pulling/sucking out the Cancer...while reciting some TUKS from Gurbani..was DISAPPOINTED...Guru ji never performed a "miracle"????? in the end he got away with an excuse...koi kamee reh gayee honne eh...sucham..safaii..koi shabad galat..your guess is a sgood as any...she walks..its a MIRACLE..the Baba Has Miraculous powers...........she DIES..its somebodys FAULT ???Ha ha ha.:advocate::advocate::advocate:


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 4, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> I continue to be amazed...by SIKHS..who continue to demand that our GURU must also Stand up on a Mountain..spread His Arms and SAY..PART..and Lo and Behold the red Sea Separates...dry land appears while the Waves stand 100s Metres HIGH on Both sides..( Those who dont understand me get hold of a Copy of the Ten Commandments Film made in the 1950's which I saw absolutley free having been Paid for by my Catholic Missionary Teachers of the La Salle Brotherhood..and see How MAJESTIC MOSES looks parting the Red SEA..it is a Magnificent scene..!!!)...otherwise the House of Nanak looks a lot more PALE and BORING if comapred to Moses, Jesus, etc who can wake the DEAD..make Wine out of Plain Water...blah blah blah blah...
> 
> Although there is absolutely ZERO EVIDENCE that Moses ever parted the Red Sea..( lrts give him the benefit of the doubt that he did..BUT then the RED SEA is NOT PARTED nay more ...END of MIRACLE...no matter how impressive it looks on the Huge Silver Screen)
> 
> ...



Indeed Gyani ji,



Jesus made water into wine...oh we Sikhs must think of some miriacle for our Guru's
Moses Parted the seas....oh we Sikhs must think of some miracle for our Guru's
Mohammed splits the moon, oh we must think of some miracle for our Guru's
Hindu Gods have performed x zillion miracles, oh we must think of some miracles for our Guru's.
Buddha walks on water...oh we must think of some miracle for our Gurus.

We Sikhs must be careful not to start including our Guru's in the "race" to have miracles attributed to them to show that they were divine. The beauty of Sikhism is we do not attribute miracles to them. They did not change the laws of nature, but worked within them, and still achieved a miracle. The miracle of Sikhi!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 4, 2009)

Randip Ji,

Jesus made water into wine...Guru Gobind Singh made water into AMRIT
Jesus raised one Dead Lazarus...Guru Gobind Singh Raised FIVE PIAYARE..Lazarus is long dead..But the FIVE live on...in their Hundreds of Thousands all over teh Globe..
Moses parted the seas..Guur nanak-Guru Gobind Singh JOINED the PARTED Castes into ONE KHALSA
For all their "miracles" which broke Natural laws...for a short while..Our GURUS wrote GURBANI of such a GREAT LENGTH of 1429  Pages...Dhur Ki Bani Word of The Creator...another Everlasting Miracle perfectly in tune with natural laws...No one else has any WRITING which He wrote Himself..or one which PRAISES ONLY and ONLY the CREATOR in such magnificent language set to Music and Poetry...

It saddens me immensely that we SIKHS OVERLOOK all these Genuine MIRACLES which no one has performed or even copied...and go for mere sleight of hand types..Ridhian Sidhian which GURBANI ROUNDLY CONDEMNS !! as Avraaa Saadh !!! but still the Sants and snake oil sellers have made so much impact over the past century or so..that we find sikhs who beleive the Gurus are "less" IF we cannot find a miracle for them...The MIRACLE OF SIKHI is INVISIBLE to such "sikhs"....how sad...very very sad...


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 4, 2009)

Giani Ji

This pakhandi baba is not an easy one. In response to spokesman revelation, he bounced back with following: 
*A charitable trust to help widows
**Pawan Kumar*​*




**
Widows receive ration from Mata Kaulan Bhalai Kendra on the Tarn Taran road in Amritsar on Sunday. — Photo by Rajiv Sharma*


Nearly 1,000 widows are getting free ration worth Rs 4 lakh from Mata Kaulan Bhalai Kendra (MKBK) — a charitable trust established with the funds collected from “kirtan darbars”. Bhai Guriqbal Singh of Gurmat Satsang Sabha, who has been organising “kirtan darbars” in India and abroad, established the trust, especially for widows, through the collections during the “kirtan darbars”.
The kendra disburses ration on monthly basis as per the need and quota of widows and their families. The trust also distributes cloths twice a year to them. Not a single member of Bhai Iqbal Singh’s family is its trustee.
Established in 1993 with 170 widows, the MKBK was converted into a trust in 1994. It is being run by the persons who are dedicated to the service of humanity. The trust has maintained all records regarding widows. It distributes stationery to the children of widows studying in schools. For registration, forms are accepted on first 10 days of January and July and every year about 100-150 new members are being added to the list, said Mr Mohan Singh and Mr A.P.S. (Binny) Chatha, ‘sevadars’ of the kendra.
Every Thursday , Bhai Guriqbal Singh, performs “kirtan darbar” in houses of the Civil Line area in which thousands of people participate and money collected during these darbars goes to the trust.
The trust will open Mata Kaulan public school for the children of widows in near future in which about 1,300 children can get education free of cost. The school, which is under-construction, will have the CBSE pattern. School uniforms and stationery will be provided by the trust. Mr Mohan Singh said the school would also have a canteen with eatables sold on minimum prices. He said the school would train students in horse-riding besides teaching them principles of Sikhism. He said the children of poor and needy families could also get education in the school.
There is a computer and three stitching and embroidery centres running under the trust. All courses in these centres are recognised by the government.
The MKBK is also contemplating to open a school for special children. A charitable hospital, Mata Kaulan Bandi Chhor Charitable Hospital; adjoining its main office on the Tarn Taran road, is also under construction.
The trust is making a film “Anokhe Amar Shaheed Baba Deep Singh Ji”. Mr Chatha, who is the in charge of the project said the film was based on life, teachings and sacrifice of Baba Deep Singh for Sikhism.
Mr Chatha said the Dhan-Dhan Sri Guru Granth Sahib Satkar Committee had been constituted by the kendra to take old ‘swarups’ of Guru Granth Sahib in a special van to Goindwal Sahib or Khushalur in Dehra Dun for their cremations as per Sikh rituals. He said the kendra had recently laid the foundation stone for Mata Kaulan Niwas Sarain, near Gurdwara Atal Rai, for visitors.
http://www.tribunei ndia.com/ 2004/20040405/ punjab1.htm# 12

Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 4, 2009)

japjisahib04 said:


> Giani Ji
> 
> This pakhandi baba is not an easy one. In response to spokesman revelation, he bounced back with following:
> *A charitable trust to help widows
> ...



Thanks for the info, but I cannot help but feel there must be an ulterior motive for this.

More followers to fill his coffers? Iam sure for every Rupee he gives, he will get another 4.


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 4, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Randip Ji,
> 
> Jesus made water into wine...Guru Gobind Singh made water into AMRIT
> Jesus raised one Dead Lazarus...Guru Gobind Singh Raised FIVE PIAYARE..Lazarus is long dead..But the FIVE live on...in their Hundreds of Thousands all over teh Globe..
> ...



You hit the nail on the head yet again Gyani Ji!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 4, 2009)

Mohinder Singh Sahni Jio.Gurfateh.

Gurbani already made this clear..ek adhi changee kareh...in Asa di vaar...one "right" doesnt make many WRONGS right !!
Many Babas have such so called "charitable Trusts"..one in the news on Internet is Baba Jaswant Singh of Nanksar who has a Gurdwara Amar Dass in Leicestor UK and Charitable Trusts runnign hopsitals/dental colleges in India...and a whole lot of utter rubbish besides .
This sort of charity is icing...the baba's ghee malaii is elsewhere..safely stashed away...after all what charity as it is charawwa anyway..not the Babas Earnings !! Guru Nanaks Langgar didnt run on charawwa..it was run from his farming earnings...


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 4, 2009)

1.Where are the honchos of the Akaal Takhats when you need them when snake oil is being sold in place of spreading the Gurmat message?

2.Where are these people with long cholas who are supposed to be the care takers of Sikhi?

3.Why are they afraid to come out of their self created cocoons to protect Sikhi interests?

4.What happened to fulfilling their duties as Sikhs which is their kirat?

Until  and unless drastic changes are made in the infrastructure of care taking of Sikhi based on Gurmat, the Takhats will be held by those who have no idea what Gurbani preaches and they will be immersed in the pool of Ego rather than Amrit Sarover the true GPS for their guidance.

These kinds of pakhandi Babas are dangerous to Sikhi and its values and they should be stopped under all circumstances.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Oct 4, 2009)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh
Respected Jios

Here's one more topic to ponder upon

http://www.gurunanakhealing.com/Speech of S Hardial Singh.pdf

"All the Guru Sahiban never fell victim to any ailment, all such stories about them are false and misleading. ( A revealing speech by S. Hardial Singh IAS [Retd], founder Sarab Rog Ka Aukhad Nam Mission.)"

Regards

Bhul chuk lai muaafi ji


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:
"All the Guru Sahiban never fell victim to any ailment, all such stories about them are false and misleading. ( A revealing speech by S. Hardial Singh IAS [Retd], founder Sarab Rog Ka Aukhad Nam Mission.)"
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

ALL the GURUS followed all Natural laws..to the letter.
Guru Arjun Ji writes about the "FEVER" and sickness of Hargobind Ji as a child. This is in SGGS. Guru Ji THANKS the Creator for making Hargobind Ji Navaan naroa.

I would rather put all my FAITH in the GURBANI written by GURU SAHIB and preserved in SGGS for posterity than a human making assumptions. Thanks but no thanks.

2. Its an entirely different thing to LOVE the GURU so much that we lose ourselves in His Presence....many among my friends and family Love the SGGS so MUCH that they firmly BELIEVE that NO NATURAL CALAMITY Cna befall the SGGS...and so whenever a News is published that in so and so Typhoon/Earthquake/Fire..SGGS birs came out unscathed..they read and discuss for days...they have cuttings of the New Orleans Gurdwara where the SGGS was found FLOATING near the roof of the flooded Gurdwara..dry and safe..they ahve cuttings of the Fire recently at the Khalsa School Vancouver where the Bir of SGGS came out UNHARMED....BUT they IGNORE the news in which it is stated that the Fire in UK Gurdwara resulted in ALL the Birs of SGGS burnt completely..they IGNORE any such news..BLACK OUT...they IGNORE pictures of burnt/discarded SGGS that appear in the Media as.."doctored"..impossible...they IGNORE the news that Bhinderawallahs Bus carrying SGGS birs was BURNT and that was one of the reasons behind the rise of the Sant...Birs of SGGS are burnt daily in fires across Punjab in Gurdwaras that are not looked after 24/7..short circuits of sach khand rooms..etc etc.happen so often...BUT then they go into DENIAL MODE automatically and say NO this is IMPOSSIBLE..our GURU Cannot..JUST CANNOT be "burnt" like that..
These are the people who say very strongly that Guru Arjun Ji suffered NO PAIN on the Hot Plate..how can a Guru suffer pain ?? IS that FAIR to the GURU ?? not in my book.
Guru Arjun ji suffered..just as any human body would in that situation..BUT HE SHOWED us BY EXAMPLE..HOW to OVERCOME..and ACHIEVE VICTORY over and above such adversities...THAT is Guru Ji for me. THAT is WHY the SIKHS were able to FOLLOW that EXAMPLE and achieve Victory...in the centuries that came after...in 1984....and for posterity...THAT is what FRIGHTENS the enemies of SIKHI....and they are into it FULL TIME to NEGATE our GURUS...and PUSH us  into this HOCUS POCUS...snake oil business..becasue than we Sikhs remain HUMANS..and our Gurus something else..when GURU GOBINDSINGH JI REVEALED the PANJ and INSTRUCTED the PANJ are GURU same as Himself....to CONTINUE the House of Nanak for posterity under the ageis of the SGGS.
Guru Gobind could have remained as GOBIND RAI..after all the Gurus before him never needed to CHANGE their NAMES...??? The Name Change is one indicator that GURU-CHELA is INSEPARABLE...BOTH GURU and SIKH Carry the SAME LAST NAME !! All boundaries have been demolished forever. What the GURU did in Anandpur..His SIKHS did exact same in SARAGHARREE !!..What The Guru did...in 1705.....his SIKHS did in Harmandir Sahib in 1984 !!( Challenge DELHI and DEFEAT IT )..and what the GURU DID in 1708...( make PEACE when REQUIRED).... with DELHI..so can his SIKHS do  the same HONOURABLY !! There is no shame in Moving Forward !! SIKHI...GURMATT..is the HIGHWAY of the FUTURE..many are trying to drag it back to a Pagdandee status of Dark Ages when bullock carts were the norm....we must be into ROCKETS..not carts...


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 5, 2009)

gurvinder_janu said:


> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki
> "All the Guru Sahiban never fell victim to any ailment, all such stories about them are false and misleading. ( A revealing speech by S. Hardial Singh IAS [Retd], founder Sarab Rog Ka Aukhad Nam Mission.)"


With due respect to S. Hardial Singh Ji, I beg to differ with him. Despite enlightenment, if one over eats or does not eat, does not work and does not do excerise, or how strong is his immune system if he is exposed to swine flue patient, then he is liable to get disease. This is the law of nature.

Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 5, 2009)

Another great FRAUD...these derawalllahs persist in propogating is that the Human has 24000 swaas..breaths a day..and that Sukhmani Sahib has 24000 words...so that each swaas becomes "saved" by one reading of Sukhmani Sahib.
In the Dark Ages this could have hoodwinked the GULLIBLE...in this age of Computers, Internet and IT...the computerised counting DEBUNKS such a claim as utter rubbish in the blink of an eye....their only self defence then is ""BRAHMGYANI"..said that...in that case..its OK..becasue when a snake oil merchant admits he is selling snake oil..then case rests .
ALL GURBANI from Page 1 to 1429 is swaas saving,full of grace, praises the Creator and is EQUAL in all aspects..no Bani is good or bad..sad or happy..inauspicious or auspicious..ALL those notions are sold by Snake Oil Brahmgyanis to the GULLIBLE buyers who then waste their time rubbing that oil here and there...:whisling:


----------



## dalbirk (Oct 6, 2009)

japjisahib04 said:


> Giani Ji
> 
> This pakhandi baba is not an easy one. In response to spokesman revelation, he bounced back with following:
> *A charitable trust to help widows
> ...



Dear Mohinder Singh Ji ,
                     It is my heartiest wish perhaps the most wanted wish of all . I wish that some body like Bhai Guriqbal Singh Ji with all the resources at his disposal should try out translating GURU GRANTH DARPAN by Prof Sahib Singh Ji which is the greatest masterpiece produced in 19th & 20th century . I had a discussion with S.Gursagar Singh Ji of Singh Brothers , Amritsar wherein he had told that the cost of getting a paperback or online edition would be 20,00,000/ ( Two Million Rupees ) @200 per page for 10,000 pages . I sincerely wish that some one like Bhai Guriqbal Singh Ji who gives tens of millions in prize money should take up some initiative of translating GGD in English online . That will also be one great Sewa .


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 6, 2009)

S.Dalbirk Ji

I wish if someone from SPN joins me with and we could take initiative and start translating. With regard to printing, it will be my honor to come forward.

Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 6, 2009)

I would love to..but i feel my abilities are way below what is required...
especially after I read that Manmohan Singh took 18 hours daily for 24 years to complete his teeka...Prof Sahib Singh also just as many years...and Bhai Vir Singh left his teeka uncompleted at Vol six just 50% of SGGS...This is an Immense task that requires a phenomenal amount of hard work, energy, time..and dedication...and Guru Jis Kirpa...

Elsewhere imho a Kanwar Ranvir Singh and Team is doing a contemporary translation....after a long long time he has reached Sri Raag(his work appears on GLZ off and on)

BUT YES..if it does Get RUNNING..I will do my part as a member of a TEAM. Put my name down as second Volunteer after Mohinder singh ji...Guru Sahaii Hovan.


----------



## engranbir (Oct 11, 2009)

Sat Shri Akal JI
                    I read all about " scientific discovery by bahi sahib ji " .I want to ask u few questions (To all giani's and others ) regarding that 

1. "SARB ROG KA AUKHAD NAM" Sukhmani Sahib Ji (GURU ARJUN SAHIB JI )
first explain the meaning of this line ."es PANKTI VICH GURU ARJUNSAHIB JI KEHNDE NE "SAREAN ROGAN DI DAWAI NAM HAI".

2.It is not a discovery made by "BAHI SAHIB BAHI GURIQBAL SINGH JI".This is written in Gurbani . If u dont agree. I can send u the link of the video to prove that the gurbani and ardas can cure all diseases .

3.So dont use the name of Bahi sahib ji in that because SACHEPITA SAHIB SHRI GURU ARJUN SAHIB JI EXPLAINED THAT.

5.One of u wants to know that why medals are given to the childrens to repeat waheguru or to write waheguru on paper ....SACHEPITA SAHIB SHRI GURU ARJUN  SAHIB JI explained that in SUKHMANI SAHIB JI as below

"GOBIND BAJAN BIN BIRTHE SAB KAM 
JEUN KIRPAN KE NIRARATH DAM "

Es pankti de arth han "WAHEGURU SIMRAN TON BAGAIR SARE KAM BEARTH HAN , JIVEN KANJOOS BANDA MAYA SAMB RAKHDA HAI PAR OH MAR JANADA HAI MAYA KISE KAM NAHIN AUNDI"

OR

 "WITHOUT THE SIMRAN OF WAHEGURU , WHATEVER WE DO IS USELESS "


Two lines are given from GURBANI (SUKHMANI SAHIB )OF GURU ARJUN DEV JI MAHARAJ JI SACHEPATSHAH to explain the matter .

If someone stills wants ask questions against GURU ARJUN SAHIB JI'S GURBANI then we are not sikhs and we dont know anything abt GURBANI just giving comments on everything blindly .

                                                                    RANBIR SINGH


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 12, 2009)

Ranbir Ji,
Gurfateh.

GURBANI is for the MIND. Its NOT meant to satisfy the BODY's NEEDS, wants, wantings..shortcomings etc etc.

GURBANI Can CURE a SICK mind..a weak mind....a convulted Mind..
IT CANNOT "cure" a Foot removed for Diabetes..an arm MISSING from Birth...a Blind Mans eyes..( Bhai Gopal Singh Ji One of my most most Favourite Ragis..was BLIND from Birth and inspite of Singing the Best Shabads his ENTIRE LIFE..he died BLIND )..and all such BODILY "rogs"...

IN FACT these BODY ROGS are the DARU !! for a Rogi mann. When the BODY is SICK..in PAIN..the more likely it si to REMEMBER WAHEGURU....when its all SUKH..wealth, cars, mansions, good health..then WAHEGURU is seldom remebered..SUKH is ROG..not of the BODY becasue it is ENJOYING..but of the Mann because the Mann is becoming more and more ROGI by beign separated from Yaad of Waheguru.

What is BHANNA ?? WHY did Guru Arjun Ji say..Tera Bhanna  meetha laggeh..Har naam padarth nanak Manggeh ?? WHAT is HUKM ? Why did Guru nanak Ji say..HUKM razaii challnna..Its Following/LIVING in HUKM that breaks down the Wall of haumaii that separates us from the CREATOR.

GURBANI is NOT meant to be "parroted BLINDLY"..its MEANT to be APPLIED..by each and every SIKH in His own LIFE..and the RESULTS must be OBVIOUS to all..like Bhai Mnajh..Bhai Taru Singh..Bhai mani Singh...Baba Banda Singh bahadur Ji and hundreds of thosuands ...they LIVED GURBANI...not follow it BLINDLY parotting it and living another Manmatt LIFE !!

People like guriqbal, amandeep his friend..make poeple into BLIND ROBOTS..mechnaically parrotting a shabd..so they cna WIN the Court Case (normally they DID WRONG and are NOW using GURBANI to escape the PUNISHMENT )..to Strike the LOttery..to get a good beautiful bride (with lots of dowry)..etc etc etc...THEY are NOT trying to LIVE GURBANI !! they are MISUSING GURBANI....to PROFIT..make USE of it to win a cheating case..escape Jail for murder/rape/etc etc..what types of Sikhs are these ??

What sort of LIFE did Guru nanak ji Live ?? He was a FULL TIME FARMER.   keeping cattle..cutting pattheh grass for the cows..planting crops..cutting them and selling them..milking his cows..He was also EMPLOYED FULL TIME as TREASURER MODIKHANA..for a while...
WHY did Guru Ji LIVE like that ?? TO TEACH US BY EXAMPLE..THAT LIFE is a LIFE of SIMRAN...NOT the close eyes and sit down in a cave/under the tree and chant..THAT type fo "simran" is what is really USELESS. REAL SIMRAN is LIVING ACCORDING to GURBANI..Haak Sach dee Kamaii...no cheating..no absenting on excuse of sick...no absconding with boss's money..no sleeping on the job..studying hard and not cheating/copying in Exams...Haak Parya nanka us soor us gayeh..NO grabbing other peopels Haak..that is SIMRAN...the type that the TEN GURUS taught us.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 12, 2009)

engranbir said:


> Sat Shri Akal JI
> I read all about " scientific discovery by bahi sahib ji " .I want to ask u few questions (To all giani's and others ) regarding that
> 
> 1. "SARB ROG KA AUKHAD NAM" Sukhmani Sahib Ji (GURU ARJUN SAHIB JI )
> first explain the meaning of this line ."es PANKTI VICH GURU ARJUNSAHIB JI KEHNDE NE "SAREAN ROGAN DI DAWAI NAM HAI".


 
Gurbani is not mantra. Gurbani is sikhi. Sikhi sikhiya gur veechar. Above pankti relates to mental sickness. Haumai sickness, kaam sickness, lobh sickness, krodh sickness, moh sickness. It has no relation with physical sickness which falls under Hukam.  When the driver is sick then it start behaving like a devil.   Unfortunately all these derawalas and babas are misinterpreting the gurbani. May God save sikhifrom these hypocrates.

Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 12, 2009)

engranbir said:


> Sat Shri Akal JI
> I read all about " scientific discovery by bahi sahib ji " .I want to ask u few questions (To all giani's and others ) regarding that
> 
> 1. "SARB ROG KA AUKHAD NAM" Sukhmani Sahib Ji (GURU ARJUN SAHIB JI )
> ...


 
With all due respect Ranbir Singh ji, can you post entire shabads rather than one liners, with the page numbers so we can discuss the shabad and meaning in entirety. One liners avail us nothing. They cloud they meaning.

Thanks


----------



## engranbir (Oct 12, 2009)

SAT SHARI AKAL JI 

WHAEGURU JI mera maksad tuhade gyan te koi tarak nal nahin hai . YouTube - A Blind Girl gets back her eyesight at harmandir Sahib Amrit

Es link nu tusi chk karo Shri darbar sahib ton blind nu jot mili hai .Asin kyun eh gal karden han ki SACHEPITA eh nahi kar sakde oh sab kuch kar sakde han . Waheguru ji tuhada teh dilon satkar kardan han kyunki sikh honde nate mera farz hai ki har sikh da satkar karan . Meri tuhade charna vich benti hai ji ki mien kise nal koi behas nahin karni .Meri JARURI  benti eh hai ki mainu daso ke ASIN GURU SAHIB DA SATKAR KIVEN KAIM RAKHNA HAI .Kuch deh dharian pakahdean ton kiven apna virsa bachna hai .Mera kuch likh ke tuhade nal jid nahin karni kyunki asin EKO GURU DE PUTAR HAN JI .  Tuhanu vade jan ke benti kiti hai ke kuch ehna derean bare kuch hal daso baki sab da satkar bhul chuk di mafi deni .Apna jan dil di sanj tuhade nal pai hai ji .Tuhadi help nal asin deh dharian guruan nu hard talk vich discuss kar sakde han te ohna bare soch sakde han .TAN KI DUBARA KADE KOI GURU GOBIND SINGH VARGA NA BANE ATE NA SADE GURU GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI NU AG VICH SAREA JAVE. Nimana janke benti parvan karni ji 

Ranbir Singh


----------



## engranbir (Oct 12, 2009)

Waheguru ji 
                   Hor bahut kuch hai jo ehna deh dharian ne kita hai oh es taran hai : 


1.GURU GOBIND SINGH DI FATEH BULANI BAND KAR DITI HAI SIKHAN NE DEREAN NAL JUDH KE .(PUTAR GURU SAHIB JI NE VARE TE DERE KISE HOR DE)

2.PUNJAB VICH NASHE VAND KE SIKHI TON OLAT PARCHAR KAR KE SIKHI KHATAM KITA JA REHA HAI .

3.AKAL THAKAT SAHIB JI TE GALAT BANDEYAN NU SATKAREA JA REHA HAI JI (JITHE MERI PIRI DE MALAK BAITH DE SI OTHE GALAT BANDEYAN NU SAROPE DITE GAI HAN JI )

4.GOVT KOI VI AAYE SIKHAN NAL KISE NE KOI JUSTICE NAHIN KARNA SAB PAKHANDIAN DEREAN WALEAN NU BAPU KEH KE VOTAN DI MANG KARDE NE OHNA SIKHI NU KI DENA HAI JI 

5. 1984 DE GWAH HAN OHNA NU CBI NE KEHA SI KI TUSI GWAHI DE KI KARNA HAI KUCH NAHIN HONA KISE DOSHI NU . TE OH AJ VI AJAD GHUMDE NE.

HOR BAHUT KUCH HAI JI GURU NE KIRPA KITI TE TUSI SATH DITA TAN BAKI GAL KARANGE .

BHUL CHUK DI MAFI 

Ranbir singh


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 12, 2009)

I am going to spend whatever money it takes to get one of those online translation programs - a good one - not like babblefish which does not have Punjabi anyway. Then half of my problems will be solved.  I don't care how much it costs.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 12, 2009)

Narayan Ji,
I sympathise with you. Some of my Malaysian friends who are great fans of Bollywood, buy magazines such as Stardust which comes at a premium and is in "English"..BUT thye are frequently frustrated when they see "hindi words" but in English Alphabet..intermingled throughout the news articles/stories etc..To an Indian these words make not much difference becasue they know what they mean...but to a non-indian these come out like "pebbles" in a spoonful of rice...spoils the whole experience of a good tasty meal !!
This is why i joined but left almost immediately wholly "Indian" sites like Orkut...almost all the members write "punjabi" in English...i find that odd becasue when i write Punjabi it has to be in Gurmukhi script..and English in its alphabet....mixing the two alphabets seems "unseemly" to me..he he but a lot of Indians are comfortable with this..simply becasue they  KNOW Punjabi WORDS...but...dont know the Punjabi alphabet..and they dont know any English WORDS..but know how to write ABC !!..so there you go..Punjabi words in english alphabets..Romanised Punjabis !!:rofl!!:


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 12, 2009)

Romanised Punjabis !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










We could all move to Italy! :happy:

But on a serious note -- I am really ready to give up on the official language rule. And actually I don't think that forum member engranbir ji has written in Punjabi to run around the rules and try to pull my pigtails. Some do -- I can always tell when this is happening just to be "smart." But not always. So in the end it might be a good idea to pay for the translaiton software until I get to the point where I can read more than a word here and a word there.


----------



## lalihayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> I would love to..but i feel my abilities are way below what is required...
> especially after I read that Manmohan Singh took 18 hours daily for 24 years to complete his teeka...Prof Sahib Singh also just as many years...and Bhai Vir Singh left his teeka uncompleted at Vol six just 50% of SGGS...This is an Immense task that requires a phenomenal amount of hard work, energy, time..and dedication...and Guru Jis Kirpa...
> 
> Elsewhere imho a Kanwar Ranvir Singh and Team is doing a contemporary translation....after a long long time he has reached Sri Raag(his work appears on GLZ off and on)
> ...


18 Hours daily for 24 years. Such a selfless seva! 
And sometimes there are Shabads which need time to understand Antreev Bhav.
Blessed are those people and successful are their lives.


----------



## lalihayer (Oct 12, 2009)

This thread reminded me of short Punjabi story 'Karamat' by Kartar Duggal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 13, 2009)

Plenty of such gimmicks especially by the christian evangelists..they make the blind see and the lame walk in stadiums full of hundreds of thousands..BUT not one has stood the Rigorous testing by Scientists under lab conditions. From since the past 100 years mnay thousands visit the Caves of Lourdes..seeking such cures...a few such miracles but nevertheless not certified by doctors as they never happened under lab conditions.
IT CAN HAPPEN..YES..BUT to a very very Tiny minority..WHEREAS..GURBANI is written for the MAJORITY..the MASSES..for this "karamat" to be bought..ALL BLIND must be able to SEE after reading whatever shabad given in number of times....and the BLIND must be certified as Having NO EYEBALLS...the eyeballs grew after ishnaan. Reality is some "blind" have been cured just by a KNOCK on the head !! because it was some sort of short circuit in the seeing nerve..I DONT BUY THIS....because so far not a single ARM/LEG/Hand/Foot that was CUT OFF has been REGROWN with reading shabads.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 13, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Plenty of such gimmicks especially by the christian evangelists..they make the blind see and the lame walk in stadiums full of hundreds of thousands..BUT not one has stood the Rigorous testing by Scientists under lab conditions. From since the past 100 years mnay thousands visit the Caves of Lourdes..seeking such cures...a few such miracles but nevertheless not certified by doctors as they never happened under lab conditions.
> IT CAN HAPPEN..YES..BUT to a very very Tiny minority..WHEREAS..GURBANI is written for the MAJORITY..the MASSES..for this "karamat" to be bought..ALL BLIND must be able to SEE after reading whatever shabad given in number of times....and the BLIND must be certified as Having NO EYEBALLS...the eyeballs grew after ishnaan. Reality is some "blind" have been cured just by a KNOCK on the head !! because it was some sort of short circuit in the seeing nerve..I DONT BUY THIS....because so far not a single ARM/LEG/Hand/Foot that was CUT OFF has been REGROWN with reading shabads.


 At a difficult times, Guru Sahib has given liberty to sikh to make a request, 'jee ki birtha hoey so gur peh ardas kar but then he himself rejects this with guru vaak, 'vin bolian sabh keech janda'. It could be taken as a contradiction but no - by understanding and contemplating gurbani that as guru vak says, 'kinka eyk jis jee basavai ta ki mahima gani na aavai' one get so much solace and mental satisfaction that his mind no more is divereted to the pains. Gianiji, you have rightly said these are all gimmicks. About ten to twelve years before I was in Delhi and there was a rumor that Shri Ganesh is seeping the milk. I also went there and myself felt yes he is drinking. But then when I came back home I had a marble statue of Madhuri Dikshit, I tried to feed her and was surprised she even seeped and by the evening it was all on TV and it is all lies and it only by tilting to certain degrees it happens.
Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 13, 2009)

Mohinder ji,

Guru Fateh.



> I came back home I had a marble statue of Madhuri Dikshit, I tried to feed her and was surprised she even seeped and by the evening it was all on TV and it is all lies and it only by tilting to certain degrees it happens.



After getting milk from you she started getting fat. All thanks  to you.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 13, 2009)

Hah Hah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 13, 2009)

I was a great fan of her that I got a 5'6" statue made for her. But the message I wanted to pass that the whole day different channels were displaying claims of many people that shri ganesh picture in calender hanging at the wall is seeping milk lying on fridge almost a meter away. How people were misleading and lying.
Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 13, 2009)

japjisahib04 said:


> I was a great fan of her that I got a 5'6" statue made for her. But the message I wanted to pass that the whole day different channels were displaying claims of many people that shri ganesh picture in calender hanging at the wall is seeping milk lying on fridge almost a meter away. How people were misleading and lying.
> Best regards
> Mohinder Singh Sahni




And, sadly many Sikhs got into it too and bought Ganesh's statues for the same gimmick.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 13, 2009)

The BIGGEST such LIAR today is the fellow called Sai baba....so many professional magicians have revealed almost ALL his TRICKERIES on U-Tube...But you know what..his die hard beleivers think he is TRUE and the Exposers are "liars"..
Compared to this Mother of all Fraudee babas..our own babas in Punjab seem almost "angelic"...


----------



## SikhSoulll (Jan 29, 2010)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh:happysingh:
This forum is started by saying is it possible that any person can be cured by Baani.

I never written in a forum like this but after seeing such 
type of posts I want to say something on this.

My first question is how many of you do Nitnem ( to one who started this forum and to those who supported that person). If all you do then that is great. 
But from your posts it seems if you do Nitnem….you just recite the Banni but not implemented in your life …means you do not follow Baani. This shows the Difference 
between theoretical and Practical knowledge. You do not feel from insight the power of Baani.  
One who follow the Baani cannot put such type of comments. These type comments can come only from the person who listen from one person can tell to other person but do not experience the actual facts.

This is like Black box for them and the things out of their scope(overhead). First live with this then tell affect to other and do not blindly follow that person who never experienced it. Earn it (Kamai Karo) then only tell the truth. 

Regarding my experience of Guru Baani, this not only helped me in health but also in  wealth.
Keep your faith in Gurus and their baani and do Nitname with concentration this will help you in even your general life problems. You will see the difference in your life.

Kamai Kaor,Don’t do meaningless posts (Thal which teen vastu paye, Sat Santhokh Vicharoo)


----------



## SikhSoulll (Jan 29, 2010)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Such insufferable FOOLS are also INVITED to MALAYSIA..by those who should know better since they undertook the task of IMPARTING GURBANI TEACHING to Children .
> What sort of Role Models are they ?? With thair talk of miraclous cures..putting seriously sick persons off medicines and into Tuk jaaps ..... reciting various Tuks ONLY...or his recent chhochha "Drama" of WRITING WAHEGURU repeatedly...50,000....100,000 times etc and getting Medals for that..and now this book on 52 ways Sukhmani Sahib cures diseases !!..GRANTS WISHES....ha Ha ha...etc...am i the only one laughing ??
> He and his Chelas regularly make trips abroad...if the Punjabis can stand them..why should the Diaspora Sikhs follow suit ?? are we also that stupid ? IMHO Punjab with its hundreds of thousands of DERAS, and Marrhees and Samadhs and Pir Graves etc which are being POOJAED..prayed on..by "amritdharee" sikhs no less...???? amrtidharees ?? Yes the Banna wearing types who have ZERO SIKHI inside except what such babas put in.:down::down::down::down::down::down:


 

First experience the Baani then only put your comments ... First reach there where you can understand the actual facts then ask about someone else. Nindya is forbidden in Sikhism.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 29, 2010)

SikhSoul!!!! ji

Some elaboration would be helpful. Where do you see nindya in Gyani's comments? There are 11 Gurus, only one living and eternal on this physical plane. The babas and sants are not in that number. So perhaps I am not grasping what you are saying.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 29, 2010)

Narayanjot ji,

Guru Fateh.

I am also confused by SikhSoul's post. Waiting for the clarification.


----------



## dalbirk (Jan 30, 2010)

One more thing I hear in almost all of Bhai Guriqbal Singh Ji's Kathas is to abstain from EGG & MEAT . I don't know what is the problem with Bhai Sahib , why does he not talk about whiskey , intoxicants & drugs . Why so much opposition with EGG & MEAT ? Is there an agenda there ?


----------



## Randip Singh (Jan 30, 2010)

dalbirk said:


> One more thing I hear in almost all of Bhai Guriqbal Singh Ji's Kathas is to abstain from EGG & MEAT . I don't know what is the problem with Bhai Sahib , why does he not talk about whiskey , intoxicants & drugs . Why so much opposition with EGG & MEAT ? Is there an agenda there ?



As yes, attack meat and eggs and you get to compete with other sects and get many more Vaishnav converts = more money and more redlights on cars.

That IS the only reason why these people distort Gurbani.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 30, 2010)

well just about everybody in Punjab DRINKS..so IF the venrated Bhai Sahib attacks this..who will follow him.??????? He will lose followers (MONEY) ....eggs and meat is a safer enemy to attack !! just see the HUGE NUMBER of DESI THEKHAS..Valaitee sheraab...at almost every corner of every street...BUT "eggs/meatshops'....almost NIL !!
and btw..its NOT only this Baba who is SILENT on sheraab...almost every other Baba is also deafeningly SILENT..have NEVER heard any say a single word about sheraab..or drugs...but eggs/meat..almost every baba and every gyani..almost non stop !!They sure know which way their bread is buttered !!


----------



## Randip Singh (Jan 30, 2010)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> well just about everybody in Punjab DRINKS..so IF the venrated Bhai Sahib attacks this..who will follow him.??????? He will lose followers (MONEY) ....eggs and meat is a safer enemy to attack !! just see the HUGE NUMBER of DESI THEKHAS..Valaitee sheraab...at almost every corner of every street...BUT "eggs/meatshops'....almost NIL !!
> and btw..its NOT only this Baba who is SILENT on sheraab...almost every other Baba is also deafeningly SILENT..have NEVER heard any say a single word about sheraab..or drugs...but eggs/meat..almost every baba and every gyani..almost non stop !!They sure know which way their bread is buttered !!



So very true, and yes I bet many Bhai's have been caught in secret swigging a bit of brandy (purely for medicinal purposes).


----------



## gurpreet2501 (Sep 21, 2014)

Jina ne naam japna ohne ne japp ke sansaar ton chale jana.. Dharam Sirf vishvaas te khara hai ... Jis nu Guru te bharosa aa geya ke daal khaan naal mera Guru mere vitamin poore kar devega. Vitamin daal ne nahi Guru ne poore karne ne.. Same problem 2 bandean nu ho jae.. Ik dawai kha ke theek ho ke ghar aa janda. Duja ohi dawai kha ke sarir chad janda.. Jis te nadar ho gai oh theek ho ke mur aaya. Jis ton ohdi nadar nahi si .. Oh sansaar chad geya.. Bhai Sahib varge bande duniya te milne mushkil ne.. Ini panth di sewa hor kon kar sakda.. Sade vargean da kam kuch ni.. Sirf Nindea bas.. Kyonki hor tan sade ton kuch hunda ni..Nindea karan vich ki lagda.  Sirf muh hi hilana painda.. Ya 2 akhar type karne painde ne... Jehre vi Bhai sahib di nindea karange apan nu tan paka pata ke ohna lai ithe vi narak te othe vi.. Waaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh
*er.gurpreetsingh@live.com *
A new *whatsapp group *has been started.. *Daily Arths of Dhan Shri Guru Granth Sahib ji *Gurbani and *Shri Sukhmani sahib* are sent .. Those who are interested can email their contact no.s to me.. Thanks


----------



## gurpreet2501 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bhai Sahib nu koi problem nahi ji..Guru sahib mana kar ke gae ne.. Dhan Shri Guru Granth sahib ji Maharaaj de ang no 1370 niche ton 5th ya 6th line hai.. Daas ne pankti da screen shot attach kar ke bhejeya hai ..aap ji padh sakde ho ... Bani Padea karo..Ehna chakran vich na peya karo.. Kisi te ungal karon ton phelanasi apna sudhaar kar liye... Je har koi apna sudhaar kar lave tan duniya sawere hi sachkhand ban jaegi.. Guru Sahib khende Gun dujean de dekho te Ogun apne. Wjkk Wjkf


----------



## jot khalsa (Feb 8, 2015)

Disappointed after watching nindiya of good and bad people going on full throttle.a real Sikh does not have time for this bullshit u are wasting on this topic.do some sewa and Simran and rest this matter to akaal purakh or wwhat you say hukam. R u people living in hukam? These are chardikalaa people.wow. wjkkwjkf...


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 10, 2015)

yes, lets just do nothing and leave it all to God!


----------



## BhagatSingh (Feb 10, 2015)

harry haller said:


> yes, lets just do nothing and leave it all to God!


I dare you!


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 11, 2015)

Ahhh BhagatSinghji

sorry this is something different, its sarcasm, like wit, but not quite


----------



## BhagatSingh (Feb 12, 2015)

Yea I know what you mean. You gotta take action, you can't just sit on your {censored} and expect things to fall in your lap. That comes from laziness and ignorance.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 12, 2015)

jot khalsa said:


> Disappointed after watching nindiya of good and bad people going on full throttle.a real Sikh does not have time for this bullshit u are wasting on this topic.do some sewa and Simran and rest this matter to akaal purakh or wwhat you say hukam. R u people living in hukam? These are chardikalaa people.wow. wjkkwjkf...


jot khalsa ji thanks for your post.

It is as much living in Hukam to try to right some wrong as it is to do something right. Pointing something wrong is not nindiya/criticism but it falls in the category of constructive criticism which is a positive deed. Sikhism does not teach passivity even though that is most beneficial to the people exploiting people. Sikhism teaches positivism and positive actions so we may all be of better understanding of creation and live thereof.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Smartfool (Mar 12, 2015)

Sat Sri Akal ALL.

I have signed up here after reading just this one thread and find myself dismayed by some of the posters who, in all honesty "talk alot".  Admittedly some complain that some gyani's dont talk much, they should be invited here...  A recent saying that has gained popularity, Opinions are like 44sh0les, everyone has one.  No offence, its just to highlight the point that neither of you highly expressive individuals actually knows for sure if what you are saying is true.  You have, dare I say, the arrogance to think that you do...  but you mereley express an opinion....

Bhai Guriqbal singh ji's videos, like hundreds of sikh's, I watch on you tube on some mornings, some evenings. Not because I am a fan of or I am a follower of the personality that is this gur ka sikh,  but because the gurbani and jaap which by the guru's grace he has taken the service of delivering on countless souls such as this foolish one.

Expressions from yourselves are so strong, not many have spoken in defence, this by no means is evidence of a lack of people who are there to stand for people like Bhai (not baba) GurIqbal Singh, but quite possibly because they have identyfied your character and would rather not take you on for the lack of progression of any usefull debate.  As many of the so called babas there are is as many of the objectors such as those on here..  No doubt there will be those who delight in just agreeing with someone, I imagine a good many of those find themselves on spn too.

How easy is it to say to someone who does a good deed, that there is a more worthwhile cause they could be helping. Ik Ik di kismet, ik ik de karam.  Some donate, some help people by their own hand.  Some help english some critise and say they should be helping indians.  What of the sikhs of our Sahib - E - Kamal who took bhai kaneya as a traitor of sikhs and presented him before the guru for helping wounded muslims on the battlefield.  They wanted him skinned alive, Bhai kaneyea asked his skin be used to make a water bottle so another could carry on his work.
Nah ko vayree, naa disse vaganaa.
I hear vayree's speaking and to them Bhai guriqbaal singh is a vaganaa.

As far as restoring the amputated foot of a diabetic, this is ridiculous in the truest sense ie it serves to only ridicule the point.  I would suggest to those arrogant enough to title themself Gyani must fall at his feet and ask the guru to raise them again..  Gyani mean little nowadays when anyone can go to college and gain this title yet the world at large reagrds them and so superior in knowledge. It can be argued that it is they who are in the position to lead the innocent astray... and not Guruwale such as Bhai sahib.

I am nothing I know nothing but can see I'm in good company here.  Sab rogan ka aukhad naam. Ram naam aukhad diya, Dont knock it untill you have tried it.  The guru says maintain my rehet you can ask anything of me, whats a little bit of roug.... Yes its karma but Guru wipes that clean so one can and indeed is free to ask of the guru anything... ANYTHING...  Ask of me like a shameless begger...  like a teeth bekhari.... some of us are indeed teeth but have yet to learn how to become bekari's for the day we do, we'll see we can literally beg from the Guru for he permits and welcomes us to.  He forgives us and gives us second even third chances.
Unfortunately some will never get to hear of the true magical wonder of the power of guru's gift  to the world, Jin hi prabh paayeaa tin hi chuppaya,  as the fall into debates about whether this guy or that guy is a baba or fakir or if his daal has something kala in it.   Wake up, Gun Gobind de gavoo lest your life shall pass by in these folly's.

Mera vaid Guru Gobind and one day I will stand before him and to him alone I wil answer for my account.  See you there my so called scholars, philosophisers makepeoplewisers!  Heads full of knowledge... leave some space for naam. 

After that rude and arrogant outburst it seems highly inappropriate to say, Bhul Chuk Maaf............


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 13, 2015)

Smartfool said:


> I have signed up here after reading just this one thread and find myself dismayed by some of the posters who, in all honesty "talk alot". Admittedly some complain that some gyani's dont talk much, they should be invited here... A recent saying that has gained popularity, Opinions are like 44sh0les, everyone has one. No offence, its just to highlight the point that neither of you highly expressive individuals actually knows for sure if what you are saying is true. You have, dare I say, the arrogance to think that you do... but you mereley express an opinion...



welcome to the forum, it is a place where share opinions with a view to learning from each other


Smartfool said:


> Bhai Guriqbal singh ji's videos, like hundreds of sikh's, I watch on you tube on some mornings, some evenings. Not because I am a fan of or I am a follower of the personality that is this gur ka sikh, but because the gurbani and jaap which by the guru's grace he has taken the service of delivering on countless souls such as this foolish one.



not quite sure whether you are in favour of this concept or not my old fruity.. I think you are


Smartfool said:


> Expressions from yourselves are so strong, not many have spoken in defence, this by no means is evidence of a lack of people who are there to stand for people like Bhai (not baba) GurIqbal Singh, but quite possibly because they have identyfied your character and would rather not take you on for the lack of progression of any usefull debate. As many of the so called babas there are is as many of the objectors such as those on here.. No doubt there will be those who delight in just agreeing with someone, I imagine a good many of those find themselves on spn too.



Are you typing in another language and using a translator to english? ok, I think you are defending Bhaji, I am just not sure


Smartfool said:


> How easy is it to say to someone who does a good deed, that there is a more worthwhile cause they could be helping. Ik Ik di kismet, ik ik de karam. Some donate, some help people by their own hand. Some help english some critise and say they should be helping indians. What of the sikhs of our Sahib - E - Kamal who took bhai kaneya as a traitor of sikhs and presented him before the guru for helping wounded muslims on the battlefield. They wanted him skinned alive, Bhai kaneyea asked his skin be used to make a water bottle so another could carry on his work.
> Nah ko vayree, naa disse vaganaa.
> I hear vayree's speaking and to them Bhai guriqbaal singh is a vaganaa.



ok, assuming you are in support, your saying that encouraging people to believe in mumbo jumbo is the same as giving water to the dying


Smartfool said:


> As far as restoring the amputated foot of a diabetic, this is ridiculous in the truest sense ie it serves to only ridicule the point. I would suggest to those arrogant enough to title themself Gyani must fall at his feet and ask the guru to raise them again.. Gyani mean little nowadays when anyone can go to college and gain this title yet the world at large reagrds them and so superior in knowledge. It can be argued that it is they who are in the position to lead the innocent astray... and not Guruwale such as Bhai sahib.



ok restoring amputed foot bad, eating ardaas daal good?




Smartfool said:


> I am nothing I know nothing but can see I'm in good company here.



sorry is this humility or an insult?



Smartfool said:


> Dont knock it untill you have tried it.



does that apply to swinging?


Smartfool said:


> The guru says maintain my rehet you can ask anything of me, whats a little bit of roug.... Yes its karma but Guru wipes that clean so one can and indeed is free to ask of the guru anything... ANYTHING...



its the carrot again, just do what I tell you and you can have all your earthly desires! are you sure your on the right forum?


Smartfool said:


> Ask of me like a shameless begger... like a teeth bekhari.... some of us are indeed teeth but have yet to learn how to become bekari's for the day we do, we'll see we can literally beg from the Guru for he permits and welcomes us to. He forgives us and gives us second even third chances.



but not fourth ones! three strikes and your out, I suppose its better than the Abrahamic god....


Smartfool said:


> Mera vaid Guru Gobind and one day I will stand before him and to him alone I wil answer for my account. See you there my so called scholars, philosophisers makepeoplewisers! Heads full of knowledge... leave some space for naam.



thats pretty Abrahamic, I think your confusing Sikhism with something else, do you believe in heaven?



Smartfool said:


> After that rude and arrogant outburst it seems highly inappropriate to say, Bhul Chuk Maaf............



not at all, I fully expected that at the end of your post!


----------



## Smartfool (Mar 14, 2015)

I must retract my previous comment and apologise for any offence caused.

I have done the same as those actions I have spoken against.

Hopefully the Guru might bless me with some ukkal in the future.


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 15, 2015)

smartfoolji

we are all here to share opinions, I would like to think we do so with grace and respect, yes, sometimes things can get heated, but there is also a saying that if you cannot stand the heat, get out of the kitchen.

we are all born with ukkal, it is a gift from the Guru, it is simply our job to use it, and for that we need no blessing, just grace. 

Please bring your thoughts to the table in whatever manner you wish, none of us are here to convert or judge, just to learn

once again welcome to the forum!

I would have hugged you but I do not know where all the hugs have gone.
actually thats a good title for a song!


----------



## Admin (Mar 15, 2015)

Hugs will be back soon!


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 15, 2015)

thats what they all say........anyhoo, back to topic!


----------



## Raminder Singh Hora (Sep 16, 2015)

Smart fool... 


Smartfool said:


> As far as restoring the amputated foot of a diabetic, this is ridiculous in the truest sense ie it serves to only ridicule the point. I would suggest to those arrogant enough to title themself Gyani must fall at his feet and ask the guru to raise them again.. Gyani mean little nowadays when anyone can go to college and gain this title yet the world at large reagrds them and so superior in knowledge. It can be argued that it is they who are in the position to lead the innocent astray... and not Guruwale such as Bhai sahib.



What on earth is wrong with you.. fall on his feet? are you serious? by that above line you are meaning fall on gur iqbal's feet and then ask for guru for forgiveness? Are you smart fool serious about what you are talking here. You are calling your bhai sahib as Guruwale? What does a guruwale mean. The one who in all probablities fooling around with peoples faith in god. Are you aware, his chelas, have been caught red handed trnasporting drugs (not just drugs, but drugs that kill ). Punjab knows this, Amritsar knows wha this so called guruwale and what all businesses he is into. You seem to have got into his clothing and the kind of talks he give usually at his so called darbars. Personally, this bhai of yours is not only insulting people, but also their faith, with this mask of gurbani. A veer mentioned, about his so called ways. I have serious problems with this bhai. It is high time, somebody get down to business with this bhai and expose him. I know, when his chela, mata bipanpreet kaur was caught red handed, and her car was stopped by Punjab police, on a tip off for carrying chitta drugs, one Madan lal Bagga of akali Dal (badal) came in and stopped the FIR from being registered. People in Punjab know his activities. We know what he is upto.. Let us agree to what this bhai is upto in the name of sikhi. to me gur iqbal is a criminal who should be prosecuted for playing around in the garb of his white clothes.


----------



## Raminder Singh Hora (Sep 16, 2015)

Smartfool said:


> I am nothing I know nothing but can see I'm in good company here.



I am sorry, but your company is rotten to say the least. This man deserves to be put behind bars


----------



## Raminder Singh Hora (Sep 16, 2015)

Smartfool said:


> Admittedly some complain that some gyani's dont talk much, they should be invited here...



What to say on this one, we sikhs don't need gyanis, we have our guru to rely on. Khalsa derives his strength directly from the guru, not mere poster boys like the gyanis you want to invite. Look, I a talking offense to what you have written, and not asking for bhul chuk maaf, cause, I seriously do not want to be polite to you. Btw, you have already said, we will blast you, so now face it. 



Smartfool said:


> this by no means is evidence of a lack of people who are there to stand for people like Bhai (not baba) GurIqbal Singh, but quite possibly because they have identyfied your character and would rather not take you on for the lack of progression of any usefull debate.



identified what? lack of progression? what do you mean by this? you mean this bhai of yours is a sign of progression. this many paths, this many times path, is progression? he wants his chelas to fall on his feet, for his choicest words? to me this is demotion and not progression. You want people to leave Guru Granth Sahib and follow this demotion. Seriously. Lack of people. slow claps on that one.


----------



## Raminder Singh Hora (Sep 16, 2015)

Smartfool said:


> What of the sikhs of our Sahib - E - Kamal who took bhai kaneya as a traitor of sikhs and presented him before the guru for helping wounded muslims on the battlefield. They wanted him skinned alive, Bhai kaneyea asked his skin be used to make a water bottle so another could carry on his work.
> Nah ko vayree, naa disse vaganaa.
> I hear vayree's speaking and to them Bhai guriqbaal singh is a vaganaa.



Your bhai is the one promoting Sahib e kamaal at all forums. You should go pn website of RSS and see for yourself, he is a revered member of the RSS. One should really contemplate what he is following. I believe, listening to his katha and kirtan is wasting much time, i'd better llisten to katha/kirtan of other raagi, if i really want to.


----------



## Smartfool (Sep 16, 2015)

Pyaare Hora ji,

In your first comment you ask clarification on something in the post you respond to. You have misunderstood what has been said. The meaning was to fall at the guru's feet. But you continue your response with your misunderstanding without waiting for clarification.  I'm suspicious that you just had to bashing to do so you just got on with it regardless. Never mind this is one thing you are able to do on this forum so feel free on that... 
You bash some more....then some more, your tone gets nasty, Stating that I have asked for it so now I should take it.  How pleasant you are. Your affection is touching. 

 In life I learn there are those I don't align with in thought but have learned not to malign them. In my post I said many things I subsequently realised I shouldn't have but the fact still remains good works are being done through the organisation of bhai guriqbal singh.  I have used lower case in case the use of upper case in spelling his name will offend you even more. Your expression suggests that you are offended by the mere existence of this person.  of course you have never made any mistakes or had anyone make mistakes under your watch so yes you can indeed cast stones.  please refer to the moat and beam parable by Jesus.  I've just finished reading it.

 many people need needs gyanis.  The layman couldn't read the Bible until William tyndale translated it at risk to his life for them.  Not all of my brothers are as vidvaan as your humble self.  many of them need someone to take them by the hand and explain like they are children. All this talk of him leading people astray.  Can we have a moment to consider that the Guru looks after his sikhs himself.  If you were not welcome you wouldn't get near him. Again a post from me expressing views in the way of those I'm speaking against......  a doubting believer is worse than a skeptic. 
Bhai Guriqbal Singh does what he does in the prescence of the Guru.  If his actions were unacceptable how would this be possible I ask myself.  This is nindya my good man and you fell right into the trap. You have been looted yet again you must protect yourself from this. 
Whilst I have engaged you it is to no good end since its victory in an argument that you wish to gain and not the betterment of your own understanding. 

I don't find time to surf forums so couldn't confirm or deny what is written on any other like rss as you mention.  Maybe it is maybe it isn't.........  But more relevant is that you have the will to espouse your views yet aren't driven by any of them to take any action. How about a trip to India to let the people know about this person about who you have so many opinions.  I'm not going to hide the fact that I am loathed to engage with you since I can see you are ready for keyboard battle and i'm not interested in fighting inspite of the length of my babble. 
It's advancement in my ideas and thinking I seek, not to argue with plastic vidvaans who got excited after reading chapter 1. 01.
Lets try and better our understanding of the things which are important to us rather than focusing on this guy and ridiculing him for some things you heard happened in India where people are so pure and clean and the police are almost godly.  it's just too easy to jump on the wagon of hearsay when the evidenced truth is not available.  

Let's cool ourselves and concentrate on what we should really be doing and please don't ask me what that is as I'm still not sure myself.....


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 17, 2015)

Raminder Singh Hora said:


> Look, I a talking offense to what you have written, and not asking for bhul chuk maaf, cause, I seriously do not want to be polite to you. Btw, you have already said, we will blast you, so now face it.



not here please....


----------



## Perminder Singh Ruprai (Dec 13, 2018)

Randip Singh said:


> Sikhism Knowledges: Bhai Guriqbal Singh ji, combining sewa and kirtan, visiting US this week
> 
> Is this fellow firing on all cylinders?
> 
> ...





In reply to above criticism:
First of all only those person have such views who have not searched Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, in which it's clearly mentioned that Ardas done from true heart can cure any disease, but waheguru decides which Ardas is true or not

Listen on YouTube to Bhai Pinderpal Singh Ji's Katha about Ardas:

1: Sewa Simran nal jindagi Badal di hai....

2: jindagi badalde der nahi lagdi...


----------



## Smartfool (Dec 18, 2018)

In support of the previous comment. There are many videos and texts available from many individuals to support what you say.
One such text is a book written by one Sodhi Harbajan Singh titled Bhajan Bandagi da partaap. I direct you to this and similar texts written by gursikhs on their own experiences. 
Another recommended set of videos are those by ex Brigadier Pratap Singh from the nanaksar samparda. 
Please also study the history of the Guru's, their lives, travels, meetings and the events which followed.
A learned gursikh recently discovered the journey of Guru Teg Bahadur to England to Leicester of all places, where records point to a meeting with the founder of the Quaker movement George fox during the time of Oliver Cromwell.
There are also many records around the travels of Guru Nanak Dev ji in Europe where it's recorded that a meeting took place with Martin Luther who went on to start the reformation in Christianity.  Travels to the US and south America can also be evidenced.
If we consider the greatness of our Guru as we regard it today, imagine the impact on the whole world at the time of the Guru's travels.
So many unknown legacies which are still in existence today which we know so little about . 

Vidaya Vichari Te Parupkari

Seek, aquire and contemplate on knowledge that you may be a benefactor to others.

Modern day mindsets formed on scientific principles are steering us away from being able to accept such things as saying a prayer over daal could actually be effective despite the Guru telling us over and over that this is absolutely a reality 

Disclaimer - An element of faith will be required. If you have it, strengthen it, protect it and share it.


----------

